# Sale @ TSC on landscape & pond/tank supplies



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

For those interestedi n aquaponics or have a pond or a large tank at home the TSC has a sale on pond supplies IIRC 50% off and landscape products are on sale as well. I peatmoss is 30-50% off a cube pack. Can't say I've ever seen peat moss on sale before in the city with low prices other then in dump truck bulk loads.

http://www.tscstores.com/stage/mainhome.php#loadSearchC

SOlar light set is 60% off (not sure what mAh they charge at but assuming 100mA it would take 20hrs to charge one 1.2v NIMH @ 2000mAh. Good to buy a pack and rip it apart and wire it in parallel so you get like 400mA charge to charge batteries in 5-10hrs. A good camping power backpacking project)

Shoplights on sale 50% off

Planter containers on sale (turn them into aquaponic grow beds for backyard or balconies)

Water/feed stock tanks 20% off (good for aquaponic growbeds or fish tanks or hydroponics raft style)

Plumbing/Electrical is 25% off

Camo fleece pant/jacket 50% off (~$19.99)

Firearm ammo 5% off (nice.. don't think I've ever seen ammo on sale)


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol if you like that site you'll love this place

http://www.princessauto.com/home


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

hmm, looking for some shop lights for the garage, best price I've seen - but there are no details on their site, just the description in the flyer which doesn't give much. Flyer expires tomorrow FWIW can't make it out to Milton - the closest I'm aware of by then - too bad would have bought a half dozen of them.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

cliff said:


> hmm, looking for some shop lights for the garage, best price I've seen - but there are no details on their site, just the description in the flyer which doesn't give much. Flyer expires tomorrow FWIW can't make it out to Milton - the closest I'm aware of by then - too bad would have bought a half dozen of them.


You might wanna see if someone living close or not too far from the area can get it for you.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

cliff said:


> hmm, looking for some shop lights for the garage, best price I've seen - but there are no details on their site, just the description in the flyer which doesn't give much. Flyer expires tomorrow FWIW can't make it out to Milton - the closest I'm aware of by then - too bad would have bought a half dozen of them.


Check Can.T. 50% off $14.99 for double 48" light. Can.T website is down for updates right now but fromt he flyer I'm seeing no reflectors on the shplihgt but the price is good.


----------

